# Looking for work



## Frunkis (Oct 7, 2007)

I am looking for a new job, and would love to find something new. I currently work for the devil (Mediacom) in Gulf Breeze, I've been here close to 2 years now and need to bail out soon as things just aren't working out here anymore. I have a lot of experience in customer service as well as sales and labor. I am very good with computers and can learn new programs in no time. Previously, I worked at Lowes in GB in the Millworks dept. selling windows and doors. I also worked at Roll Tech Hurricane Shutters in Pensacola as well, building and delivering shutters all around the Gulf Coast. I can work independently and don't need a lot of supervision to get work done. I currently work nights, but for the right amount of money, I can do days. I have a 5 month old little boy that I take care of during the day while the wife works. I am open minded about anything as long as I can bring home the bacon. mmmm....bacon. Hit me up with a private message or an email to [email protected] if you have something for me.


----------



## Frunkis (Oct 7, 2007)

Come on guys, I know somebody out there has something worth a damn for me.


----------

